# Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset'



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Now in the possession of _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Florida Sunset'. This plant is spreading like a wildfire !

Picture + text on the BLOG


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good Jay!, mine are growing nicely submersed! Should look sweet within a couple months.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Looks good Jay!, mine are growing nicely submersed! Should look sweet within a couple months.


Thanks John !

Glad we all have something going. Should be interesting to compare emersed / submerged growth. Good luck !


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah definitely, I'll be bringing down a couple plants for the Houston plant fest, so I'll most likely be seeing you again!  

Speaking of that, my flight leaves in 3 days!!


----------

